# specks on bull minnows ?



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

Has anyone had any success with them ?


----------



## fairpoint (May 9, 2013)

I have....almost anything that is worth catching will eat a bull minnow imo....when I throw my bait net for finger mullet I end up catching pinfish,spots,silver trout ,mullet and bull minnows.....I'll wade out on grass flats and freeline one, cork/bobber a bait, 
bull minnows are great because they are so hardy....I've caught a trout a redfish and a flounder on one bullminnow before ...I let him go and a seagull swooped down an got him.....good luck....


----------



## jaster (Oct 7, 2007)

This weekend, they would only hit the finger mullet not the bull minnows, for me?


----------



## Kenton (Nov 16, 2007)

I thought bull minnows were flounder candy and big finger mullet were speck candy.


----------



## GROUPERKING (Sep 28, 2011)

Bull minnows will catch trout , but it certainly isn't my preferred bait for them. Croakers or finger mullet are better for trout.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

you know, i look at a bull minnow and i look at a 17mr and i say " why not " ... contimplating
im not big on using bait at all, but if the situation call for it... i was sorting all the options thank y'all for the support


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Don't resort to live bait. Day in and day out you will catch more on artificials. People that use live bait regularly for specks and reds forget how to fish. I would rather make the fish bite than to sit on a bucket, eat a sandwich, watch my bobber, and hope the fish will bite.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

I can respect that butcher 
the sport is in making the fish bite but when things get slow i sometimes would like to resort to other options. or at least get to know all the options


----------



## spinfactor (Sep 22, 2013)

dabutcher said:


> Don't resort to live bait. Day in and day out you will catch more on artificials. People that use live bait regularly for specks and reds forget how to fish. I would rather make the fish bite than to sit on a bucket, eat a sandwich, watch my bobber, and hope the fish will bite.


LOL..... me too!


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

LIM-IT-OUT said:


> I can respect that butcher
> the sport is in making the fish bite but when things get slow i sometimes would like to resort to other options. or at least get to know all the options



Artificials will prevail under tough fishing conditions. When the speck and redfish bite is slow you have to cover a lot of water and get reaction bites in order to have success. You will definitely cover more water using artificials and your are more likely to get a reaction bite (especially from trout) with artificials than with live bait.


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

OK, thanks butcher thats the heads up I needed to press on while the bite gets slow. I watched your video you said you had no short strikes and landed all your fish on the spook, bro thats an insane statistic my catch to strike ratio is 50/50 and my cadences range from slow-fast pending on day. 

Im not going to post a new thread but went fishing 8sep14 from 0500-0900 the the top water bite was great for reds and specs alike 2 reds came unglued at the boat, but thats ok i was going to release them anyway and also caught some decent specks about 6 ranging from 15-20.

hit the water again at 0200-0900 09sep14 the top water bite was even better around dock lights. im not really a night fishermen but wow the specks are really stacked up that time of day or should i say night 10-20 specks on one light at some docks but if you catch one the rest get spooked for a good 15min a white fluke did the job as well.
come the morning bite 0500-0900 i cant say much by then the tide was low and still sharks were prowling the plains and to sum it up i caught 1 speck and had a red chase... tough morning 

i have the video footage of all this that ill post after some editing


----------



## dabutcher (Apr 19, 2008)

Landing all of my fish on the spook had more to do with how the fish were biting than it did with what I was doing. I did lose two fish while I was trying to turn the camera on.


----------



## scott44 (Aug 17, 2013)

Are bull minnows less likely to catch catfish,rays and crokers than shrimp?


----------



## LIM-IT-OUT (Aug 26, 2014)

scott44 said:


> Are bull minnows less likely to catch catfish,rays and crokers than shrimp?


I can tell you i never used a bull minnow but word around the camp fire is that they catch reds and flounders for the most part.


----------



## tailfisher1979 (Jan 24, 2012)

If you MUST use live bait, you cant beat a 4-6" croaker for trophy trout. Paul Brown Devils are my artificial go to for trout.


----------

